#ubuntu-mk 2018-04-17
<damjan> new _selector http://docs.couchdb.org/en/master/api/database/changes.html#filtering
<damjan> does it work?
<damjan> perhaps not
<damjan> or I'm an idiot
<damjan> how about now?
<damjan> најпаметно
<damjan> yeah?
<damjan> хрм
